# Abstand zwischen Verdrahtungskanälen



## Manfred Stangl (9 November 2015)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich hab eine aktuelle Frage. Gibt es einen max. Abstand zw. einem waagrechten, und senkrechten Kanal. Ich meine den Stoß. Wieviel kürzer schneidet ihr einen Kanal? Macht ihr nur den Deckel dicht? Gibt´s da eine Vorschrift oder so?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Morymmus (9 November 2015)

Hallo,

also wir handhaben das in der Firma folgendermaßen:

Wand- und Deckenkanäle (die geschlossenen) schneiden und montieren wir auf Stoß, ebenso deren Deckel.
Verdrahtungskanäle (die geschlitzten) werden nur bei den Deckeln auf Stoß geschnitten - durch die Struktur der Seitenwand ergibt sich ja ohnehin keine geschlossene Fläche. Wenn Du dann z.B. genau in einem der Schlitze die Säge ansetzt könntest Du höchstens noch den Kanalboden auf Stoß schneiden, in den Seitenwänden ergibt sich immer eine Lücke.


----------



## Full Flavor (9 November 2015)

Hallo,

 machen wir ebenfalls so.


----------



## winnman (9 November 2015)

Und wir machen die Quer liegenden Deckel mittlerweile 10mm kürzer. Dadurch wird das aufbringen der senkrechten Deckel wesentlich erleichtert (wenn schon Querliegende montiert sind).
Die 5mm Spalt auf beiden Seiten stören die Optik nicht wenn sie alle gleich sind.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2015)

winnman schrieb:


> Und wir machen die Quer liegenden Deckel mittlerweile 10mm kürzer. Dadurch wird das aufbringen der senkrechten Deckel wesentlich erleichtert (wenn schon Querliegende montiert sind).
> Die 5mm Spalt auf beiden Seiten stören die Optik nicht wenn sie alle gleich sind.



Durch Präzises Ablängen und Montage können wir auf diese Lücken verzichten


----------



## MSB (9 November 2015)

Ich mach gar keine Deckel drauf, erleichtert die Fehlersuche ... *ROFL*


----------



## winnman (9 November 2015)

Das hat nichts mit präzisem Ablängen zu tun.

Hast du mal versucht bei vollem senkrechten Kanal den Deckel wieder zu montieren weil du 1 Draht gezupft hast?

Meist klemmt das dann an den Deckeln der Quer liegenden Deckel (vor allem wenn es Aussen sehr eng ist, oder dort noch Teile wie Thermostat oder ähnliches verbaut sind).

Sind die Querliegenden dann 5mm kürzer ist es auch möglich die an der Inneren Kante zum Ansetzen der Deckel zu nützen.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (10 November 2015)

Guten Morgen Kollegen,
danke für die Ausführungen. Ich dachte, es gibt da was verbindliches. Doch wenn es "nur" optische bzw. handhabungs Gründe hat, brauch ich nicht so sehr drauf rumreiten
Danke!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2015)

winnman schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit präzisem Ablängen zu tun.
> 
> Hast du mal versucht bei vollem senkrechten Kanal den Deckel wieder zu montieren weil du 1 Draht gezupft hast?
> 
> ...



Durch Sorgfältiges Arbeiten ist zupfen bei uns nicht mehr erforderlich


----------



## winnman (10 November 2015)

*ACK* ist klar, du hast noch nie einen Draht nachgezupft oder nachträglich einen dazugelegt


----------



## Blockmove (10 November 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Durch Sorgfältiges Arbeiten ist zupfen bei uns nicht mehr erforderlich



Der war gut ... Typisch trockener OWL-Humor 

Ihr setzt doch sowieso Lütze LSCein, da sind doch so banale Kabelkanäle hinfällig ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------

